# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Mise à jour 4.01 Playstation

## FleurPort

Bonjour à tous, J'ai lu sur JVC que la dernière mise à jour de la Playstation, la 4.01, posée des problèmes à certains (problème de connection après, impossibilité d'aller sur le marché PSN...). Franchement ça m'étonne et je me méfis des commentaires sur JeuxVidéo.com et sur d'autres sites car beaucoup de gens racontent n'importe quoi. Moi elle ne s'est pas télécharger automatiquement, mais est présente dans mon fil de téléchargement et je ne sais pas quoi faire. Est-ce que je l'installe ou pas ? Alors j'aimerai l'avis d'un Canard, pour prendre ma décision. Merci  :Clap:

----------


## Frypolar

Tu devrais demander dans ce topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/96...d-un-autre-jeu Ici c’est une section pour tout ce qui concerne le magazine  :;):

----------


## FleurPort

Oh pardon, il faut que je ferme la discussion ?

----------


## FleurPort

Comment faire pour fermer la discussion, j'ai posé ma question ou tu m'as indiqué. Merci.

----------


## Frypolar

Ne t’embêtes pas, on ne ferme pas systématiquement les discussions ici, seulement quand elles sont hors chartes ou que le topic devient trop gros.

----------


## znokiss

CMB.

----------


## Krabator

Avec un petit effort de la communauté, ya moyen que l'on arrive à rendre ce topic débile... #togetherstronger !!!!

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Y'a une appli CPC pour PS4??

----------

